# Posesor de armă



## beenni

Poate cineva să îmi dea o mâna de ajutor. Traducerea este nevoie a fi făcută în engleză. Vă mulţumesc.


----------



## anto33

Weapons owner.


----------



## JulianoS

Nu ar trebui sa fie _weapon owner_? Pentru că _weapons owner_ înseamnă _posesor de arme_...


----------



## anto33

Eu am folosit pluralul pentru că mi se pare că sună mai bine _posesor de arme_, generic. Oricum,cred că Beenni a înţeles.


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc pentru ajutor.
  Scuzaţi răspunsul târziu.
  Concediu medical...   câteodată concediile medicale sunt fantastice.


----------

